# Removing Stucco from Concrete Block



## Dingo (Jun 16, 2011)

Background:
We have stucco on the our first floor exterior, which is concrete block construction.  We initially planned to remove the stucco, replacing it with siding.  (While I realize we can simply put the siding over sealed stucco, we're concerned about the depth of the walls when all is said and done.  We would be approaching ~one foot in depth; the block is 6-7 inches, the stucco is another 2-3 inches, and the siding would add at least an inch.)

Concerns:
1. How much, per square foot, should we anticipate spending to have the stucco removed?
2. Are there serious concerns about trying to remove it ourselves?  (i.e. is it a matter of expertise or a matter of labor that is the concern?)
3. Are we risking serious damage to the structural intergrity of the concrete block in attempting to remove the stucco, whether doing it ourselves or hiring it out?

Your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 16, 2011)

If your stucco is 2 or 3 inches you may want to have another look at it there may be foam insulation behind it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 17, 2011)

I found this eHow.com article for you. Hope it serves you well.

How to Remove Stucco | eHow.com


----------

